# Dash light



## drivesj (Apr 21, 2019)

What dash light have you guys been using......I would like to order one.......but not sure which one to choose........has anyone had experience with them and if so which one would you recommend?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

You can find many on eBay and Amazon. Any of them are fine. It won’t help with tips, only helps paxholes to find you faster.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't get them. You look like a complete noob when driving with them. 
Besides the Blue ones are highly illegal and dangerous as only Law Enforcement can have blue lights on cars. 
Been seeing more and more people getting pulled over with them either the green or blue lights. 
Plus they look tacky.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Just keep driving and you’ll get a Lyft Amp n Uber Beacon for free


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

drivesj said:


> What dash light have you guys been using......I would like to order one.......but not sure which one to choose........has anyone had experience with them and if so which one would you recommend?


What ever dash light you order from Amazon, DO NOT ORDER BLUE. In most states cops do not like the blue signs. Order white, green, or yellow for Uber.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You don't need a light. 

All I use is a laminated Uber/Lyft sign that I stick in the corner of my window, and I've never had any problems. 

I dislike the lighted signs not only because they advertise for the very companies that abuse us, but also because I don't want passengers identifying me by a sign. People need to verify my license plate, not a sign that can easily be purchased online


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> Just keep driving and you'll get a Lyft Amp n Uber Beacon for free :smiles:


i have about 1600 rides.......do you know approximately when i'll have a beacon to sell?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

drivesj said:


> What dash light have you guys been using......I would like to order one.......but not sure which one to choose........has anyone had experience with them and if so which one would you recommend?


 Dash light = check engine!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

JimD said:


> i have about 1600 rides.......do you know approximately when i'll have a beacon to sell?


They're only in certain cities. Only a select few.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

drivesj said:


> What dash light have you guys been using......I would like to order one.......but not sure which one to choose........has anyone had experience with them and if so which one would you recommend?


Get the big Uber blue one, LE loves those.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I debated on using lighted signs. Early on, ran into people that just couldn't see a big red vehicle, despite being shown to them on their app, because they were looking for Hyundai, Kia, Daewoo, etc. 

Was given an Amp at hub. that lasted for about 2 hours. couldn't take reflection of changing colors reflecting off windshield. I did see one mounted high in front of a visor... probably same reason. 

I settled for 4 signs, Pink L and white U to front, Red U and pink L to rear. Put a layer of 45% limo tint over them, worked out well. too bright otherwise.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Check with your local enforcement before buying the LED signs. Some laws prohibit any type of lights (especially blue) to displayed on your car, while driving.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

That is true, each municipality may have their own quirks. I use mine on final approach, maybe last 100ft to 100yards depending on zombie count and when waiting for zombies to lurch and shuffle their way over.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Iann said:


> They're only in certain cities. Only a select few.


The local Green Light Hub reported that they ceased distribution on March 31, 2019. According to the clerk, Uber is redesigning the units again and when they DO start distribution again you will have to go to the Hub for the pairing; as they cannot be done by the driver.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

I work (part time) with a guy who absolutely LOVES to issue summonses for rideshare drivers showing any light forward other than white, or yellow.

He got screwed over by Uber...and he hasn’t forgotten it. In my state, not only is it illegal to have anything on your dash, or windows (except an EZPass), any light forward is a summons. The department loves him. The drivers.....not so much...lol


----------

